

Ask HN: The Internet or Cars – Which could you live without? - Meltdown

For me... it&#x27;s easy... the Internet!<p>Honestly, as I&#x27;m in my 40&#x27;s and remember what things were like before the Internet, I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;d miss the Internet that much.. probably be better for my health as well.
======
slosh
I live in san fracisco. i walk everywhere. miles a day. It's great for my
health, I like the internet but i don't have a cell phone.

I only miss the car when i want to go out of town. i've never missed my cell
phone, one time ever..ever... ever.

------
JoshTriplett
Cars, no contest. I live in an area with excellent mass transit, and between
that, walking, and the occasional plane ticket to somewhere that has airport
shuttles, Uber, or taxis, I rarely _need_ a car. It's a convenience, not a
requirement.

------
doctorshady
Internet. Not just as someone who lives in an area with crappy mass transit,
but also as someone who loves to drive around and see new areas a lot. As much
as I enjoy the internet, some time away from it would be restful. I'd get by
without it.

------
jp555
Am I the only one who has to live without, or am I choosing for everyone? Do
you mean there's either an internet or automobiles, but the existence of one
means the other never did?

------
mveety
Internet. I'm trying to get into racing and I have more of a love for things
with engines than the internet.

------
massappeal
Cars, no contest, and I live in an area with TERRIBLE mass transit. I live in
a small town just west of San Jose in Silicon Valley, and in order for me to
get anywhere, I have to take a 45 min bus ride (the only bus that comes into
my town) into Sunnyvale and from there either catch another bus or Caltrain to
get where I'm going, and often times another bus, Muni or Bart after that.

That said, I would still rather keep my Internet than gain a car. Safeway
delivers for free, I no longer need to go to Blockbuster to get new content,
and I can (if I chose) work completely remotely.

Living without a car sucks, especially in California where public
transportation is a joke, but its still better than living without internet.

------
qbrass
Both.

